# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  shiroji yg menguning

## cheung

dear koi lovers....
ikan2 sy kebanyakan shirojinya berubah agak kuning... apakah ada yg tau apa penyebabnya??
apakah berhubungan dengan pakan???? ato kah air penyebabnya???
plis share your experiences ya....

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> kalo pengalaman saya....menguningnya shiroji biasanya pengaruh dr genetik yg paling utama...jenis kelamin jantan jg cenderung kuning....tp ikan jantan juga ada yg sangat putih(high quality skin yg biasanya dipake untuk pejantan);colour food jg sangat berpengaruh dan ikan yg growth nya cepet juga cenderung agak menguning.....airdan suhu juga merupakan faktor penting juga,kalo gak percaya coba aja sering2 ganti air dalam jumlah banyak secara rutin dan frekuensi yg konstan...ntar shiroji nya pasti akan berpengaruh...


apakah dgn seringnya ganti air shiroji akan kembali putih seperti semula?

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya setuju dgn pendapat oom TSA, bahwa gangguan fungsi hati dapat mengakibatkan skin koi agak kekuningan... ini cuplikan artikel yg mungkin dapat sedikit memberikan pencerahan :

Why Silk powder :
Silk is made of protein called Fibroin. This protein contains such a lot of absolutely essential amino acid for living creatures as Aranin. Glysine and Tyrocine. Especially, it contains 8 times as much Glysine as milk does and 6 times as much as an egg does. These amino acids improve liver fuction and detoxification and lower cholestrol in blood.
*When liver function declines, kois skin gets yellowish. Paradoxically speaking, improvement of liver function guarantees pure white skin. Silk powder makes kois skin pure white.* This is a new discovery in Nishikigoi world.
Cheers,

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

[

Klau yg ini diam2 menghanyutkan...ilmunya keluar nya ncrit2...dikit...  :: [/quote]

 ::   ::   ::   itu juga hasil rembesan dari suhu lurah ....  ::   ::   ::  

Tsa[/quote]

emang kalo mau cepet pinter musti pagi kursus di korlap, sore bimbel di pak lurah....

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

kalau sakit liver. di kasih obatnya manusia bisa gak?
ato jamu jamuan

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

iya bu...refresh itu hanya merk nya doank....
udh sempat sek hi silk belum bu?ntar tolong bagiin info nya ya...kebetulan hi silk saya juga mau habis...sekalian harga terbaru nya....

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

airnya jangan terlalu banyak bu...takutnya pellet nya jd terlalu lembek...ntar susah nyimpannya...

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

om...saya minta tolong dibantu dikeluarin gambarnya donk...

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

wah...sing antri wes akeh har....opo maneh mari ngene ameh mlebu 5 iwak anyar.....

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> wah....ilmu saya cuman itu aja bu.....


ojo gono toh pak...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> bu cheung apa sudah pernah mencoba chitosan?saya coba hasilnya juga memuaskan....kebetulan ada salah satu shiro jantan teman saya yg dititipkan dikolam shiro saya yg formula makanannya diberikan hi grow+chitosan powder+madu+minyak ikan....pertama kali masuk warnanya sangat yellowish...dalam 3 minggu udh kelihatan berbeda dari sejak pertama kali masuk....


setiap kali saya kasih makan ikan selalu dicampur formula tambahan bu...kecuali kl spirulina lgs....soalnya make nya cuman tiap pagi......

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> walah uenak tenan jd koinya pak troy... makan melulu... apa ga akan overfeeding?


tapi saham pabrik makanan ikan saya udh di beli semua sama om bunta koq.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koimehonk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

kebetulan di forum cuman ada 1 wanita ya tante cheung itu mangkanya jadi idola   ::

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by koi54n
> 
> hauahauhuahauh
> 
> terakhir kok kena gua sendiri?       
> 
> dapat lah pak. tenang saja.
> 
> jadi ada yg mau daftar?
> ...


hehe...spokeperson for 3 ya???

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ternyata troy bisa ngomong gitu juga ya baru tau   
> 
> 
>     sekali2 agak puitis lah....


wk5x..  ::

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

